# kontur/ pfad mit verlaluf



## tantebootsy (25. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
Ich brauche in Freehand eine Kontur mit Veraluf. Es gibt doch ein Proggi, mit dem das möglich is und von dem aus ich dann in Freehand importieren könnte... war das Corel? Damit hab ich's schon versucht, ging aber nich... 
In Flash geht's, aber gute Qualität aus Flash in Freehand zu bekommen is scheinbar nich so einfach. 
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir nen Tipp geben, wie ich das hinbekommen könnte?
Danke, 
Gruß,
Micha


----------



## zechi (25. Dezember 2004)

Vielleicht hilft das:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials149688.html&highlight=verlauf+kontur


----------



## tantebootsy (26. Dezember 2004)

Ahhh! Hab's jetzt selbst rausgefunden! Der Link, den Du mir gegeben hast, hat mich drauf gebracht... Ich hab kein Illustrator, aber auch in Freehand is' es möglich:
Man macht 'nen Pfad, geht dann auf Ändern/ Pfad ändern/ Strich erweitern und gibt dort seine gewünschten Einstellungen an.
Dann im Objekt-Inspektor auf den Verlaufs-Reiter und den gewünschten Verlauf angeben! 
Danke!
Gruß,
Micha


----------

